# How long after ligaments soften does kidding start?



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first post, so thanks in advance for the patience! This is our first time at this CRAZINESS of waiting and waiting for our doe to kid LOL!! Her ligaments have been softening for the past four days; sometimes I cant feel them at all, and then other times they are there, but not as firm as usual. She has ALL the other signs of being ready (bags huge!, hollowing at the tail and tail raised, hollowing out on the sides, being cranky LOL!, etc.) How long do they usually take to start kidding once the ligaments start to act like this. I have been faked out several times in the past few days. In the morning there are no ligaments to be felt anywhere, only for the next time I check on her there they are! Getting a bit frustrated, but from what I hear that is what the plan is! :hair


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

4-48 hours.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Some of mine will lose and regain ligs for weeks, but if her bag is large and she has dropped, she should go fairly soon.


----------



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's time for baby when you see a nose and toes sticking out! Until then it seems like they love to just mess with you!


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Well she sure has been messing with me! My husband says for a milking goat she she is milking it LOL!. When she sees me coming her tongue and lips start flapping cause she knows she is getting something to eat. Her ligaments are gone completely again this morning. I looked and looked until she looked at me with total disgust. I have never gone through anything as torturing at this before!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

mrstillery09 said:


> It's time for baby when you see a nose and toes sticking out! Until then it seems like they love to just mess with you!


This is the answer. Just stop with the ligaments. :bash::cowboy:


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Well.... I just had a doe surprise us.

She started looking pregnant the week before she gave birth. Her bag started to fill the day before.

Then there is the other doe who been looking like she could pop any day for weeks.

When i see the kid than I know its the day LOL


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

I should have listened to all the warnings that being a mama of a pregnant goat would make you crazy! But, how sweet they can be. It is just too tempting.


----------

